# Pet Portraits



## rcleary171 (Feb 3, 2019)

A local bagel shop lets me hang my art in their dinning area. Soon people approached me to do commission work, mostly pet portraits. So I thought, what the heck and now I like the challenge. Here is a recent project named Peter. Unfortunately I failed to get a scan of my completed work.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 3, 2019)

I would love to have seen the completed picture. Looks like a great start. I would be very happy to get as far as the ones you posted. I hope you get a lot of commission work.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 3, 2019)

I like a little competition.


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 3, 2019)

This is part 2 of my cat portrait project: Lois the black and white cat. How to handle black and keep the white looking real. This is as far as I got. I went with the antique green background to help keep the white parts delineated. I will leave this sit for awhile before I work on the finishing details.


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 6, 2019)

I delivered Lois the cat today (and remembered to take a photo before delivery). I found doing the black coat challenging. I mixed a number of black colors in an effort to give some depth to the cat's coat.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Mar 30, 2019)

Beautiful. I love the easy flow of paint.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 30, 2019)

Looks beautiful!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 30, 2019)

Very nice. You did a nice job with the shades of black in her coat.


----------

